# Lilac



## Swobee (May 18, 2007)

A friend made some lilac mead last year using the flowers from lilac shrubs. I am looking for an alternative recipe, as hers did not have an unpleasant taste, it just didn't have a lot of taste, period. Any recipes out there to try? In my experience, the white lilacs have more pleasant and stronger odor than the purple ones, but those are few and far in this town. One thing about her mead, though was a beautiful color!


----------



## rwlaw (May 4, 2009)

Hey, cool idea! Just a suggestion, I've found that pairing floral w/ say a spice turns out well (did a dandalion w/ vanilla bean that turned out killer).


----------



## nursebee (Sep 29, 2003)

At what stages was the lilac added? Additions along the way add to flavor and aroma. I guess it was only added at the start.


----------



## Swobee (May 18, 2007)

The blooms were added at the beginning. I've taken the position now that all flavoring additives, even fruit will be added during secondary. That said, I do know a local small farm winery who places sliced apples into their primary. Then at first rack time before secondary is started or very far along, they rack and run the apples through a fruit press, then add the resulting juice to the secondary. Once the fruits have been in the primary, he claims they turn to 'mush' and are easy to press. That may be worth trying and easier than running fresh apples through a press.


----------

